# Something strange going on here.....



## army_paralegal (1 Oct 2005)

Something surprising about this link here; http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/site/soyez_prets/suggestion/prog_e.pdf

It looks like they are allowing push-ups to be done on knees?

I thought you couldn't do them on your knees AT ALL!  ???


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (1 Oct 2005)

That document was produced to help you prepare for the test, not give you the test. I dont see where it states "It looks like they are allowing push-ups to be done on knees" regarding the test...


----------



## D-n-A (1 Oct 2005)

All that page shows is excercises to help prepare for basic, etc, plus I see no picture of someone doing the modified pushups. Your not allowed to do the modified(knees on ground pushups) for fitness testing, etc.


----------



## tomas (2 Oct 2005)

if they allowed someone to do pushups on their knees I will love my next fitness test, after all 19 push ups are so many for someone who has to do like 100-200 a day on course.
but ya.. thats rediculas.


----------



## ZipperHead (2 Oct 2005)

It says "progression" for bent-knee push-ups (and for some other exercises). It's a way of going from zero-to-hero, rather than not doing them just because they are too hard.

I must say "army_paralegal", based on posts that you have made in any number of threads, that you have an aversion to doing pushups, at the least, to doing PT, at the worst. If the prospect of doing PT strikes fear into your heart, do everybody a favour, and don't join. We have enough people in the CF who don't want to be physically fit as it is, and we don't need any more. Watch the CF from afar, but don't join out of some romantic notion.

If it is too hard to do in it's "full" form, do the progressive style outlined in the link you gave. Work on technique and form, not numbers. Don't expect to go from doing half a pushup to 100 one-armed pushups in a week. It'll take time. And if you think that it's too hard, well, there's not much point in joining, because frankly WE don't want you, because if you want to cop out because of a few measly push-ups, what will you do under real pressure??? Quit?? Thanks, but no thanks.

Al


----------



## army_paralegal (2 Oct 2005)

Allan Luomala said:
			
		

> It says "progression" for bent-knee push-ups (and for some other exercises). It's a way of going from zero-to-hero, rather than not doing them just because they are too hard.
> 
> I must say "army_paralegal", based on posts that you have made in any number of threads, that you have an aversion to doing pushups, at the least, to doing PT, at the worst. If the prospect of doing PT strikes fear into your heart, do everybody a favour, and don't join. We have enough people in the CF who don't want to be physically fit as it is, and we don't need any more. Watch the CF from afar, but don't join out of some romantic notion.
> 
> ...



FYI, I passed PT just two weeks ago.

Me and my disciples have been praticing push-ups for some time. I passed the PT after four tries!

And, why do you put my nic in quotation marks?

Besides, some of my disciples heard that in some militaries in other countries, they do it on their knees, countries like Australia, for instance.


----------



## tomas (2 Oct 2005)

this is canada son.. and in canada we do things the canadian way.. they may not be perfect.. they may not always be right.. but they will always be canadian.


sorry.. was told that in BMQ.. but ya.. its right.. we arent other countries.. do them our way.


----------



## Pearson (2 Oct 2005)

army_paralegal said:
			
		

> Me and my disciples have been praticing push-ups for some time. I passed the PT after four tries!
> 
> Besides, some of my disciples heard that in some militaries in other countries, they do it on their knees, countries like Australia, for instance.



Charles.....Charles Manson???? or are you the other guy with disciples


----------



## army_paralegal (2 Oct 2005)

Frankie said:
			
		

> Charles.....Charles Manson????



Nope!


----------



## shaun_bougie (2 Oct 2005)

Tomas,

Trust me, you won't be doing 100-200 pushups a day on course.  You  might do 25 pushups every couple of days, if you're lucky.  Depends on your instructors though.  But when I went through basic, no one was doing 100-200 pushups a day.  That was last year!

Shaun


----------



## Glorified Ape (2 Oct 2005)

Disciples?? What the hell? 

"WE ARE OUT OF TOFU IN THE DINING BUNKER!!"


----------



## tomas (2 Oct 2005)

Im on my ql3 course right now in Kingston. the Sig Op course
and i do ATLEAST 100 just to get in and out of the training building.. 
add ontop of that PT and you are looking at atleast 100 more. sometimes more..

add ontop of that discipline pt.. buttons undone and what not and it could be even more.
trust me.. and my course is a good course that doesnt get alot of crap


----------



## shaun_bougie (2 Oct 2005)

Tomas said:
			
		

> Im on my ql3 course right now in Kingston. the Sig Op course
> and i do ATLEAST 100 just to get in and out of the training building..
> add ontop of that PT and you are looking at atleast 100 more. sometimes more..
> 
> ...



There's a difference between the QL3 course PT mandate and the Basic Training PT.

I'm posted to St-Jean right now as an MP and I see what's going on with the courses and the PT doesn't come anywhere near what I did in Borden or what you're describing in Kingston.

Shaun


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (2 Oct 2005)

Just to clarify for those out there not yet in the forces, the number of pushups may look scary, but provided you pass the initial recruiting physical standards, doesn't mean you will suddenly be expected to do 100 pushups in a sitting. Physical fitness in the CF is based on progression, every soldier is expected to maintain a minimum standard and to be constantly striving to improve ones fitness. You may be ordered to do 100 push ups but if you can only do 20 you wont be failed  provided you are making the effort to do your best.

 In the end should your physical fitness be below the standard you will receive extra pt training designed to bring you up to the standard. Do the most you can and thats all anyone can expect.

 But be forewarned if you join the CF with the attitude that all you need is the minimum, your instructors will sniff you out and that will bring into question your loyalty, and commitment to the armed forces.


----------



## Lost_Warrior (2 Oct 2005)

> Trust me, you won't be doing 100-200 pushups a day on course.  You  might do 25 pushups every couple of days, if you're lucky.  Depends on your instructors though.



25 every couple of days?  I'm speechless...

On my reserve SQ in ValCartier, we were doing 25 push ups every couple of hours....


----------



## NavComm (2 Oct 2005)

That's a good document for someone preparing themselves for bmq. Thanks for the link.

I'm a bit concerned about the 'me and my disciples' comment though. Makes me think of people like Jim Jones, Charles Manson, David Koresh....whoa bad picture forming here


----------



## KevinB (2 Oct 2005)

Shaun said:
			
		

> Tomas,
> 
> Trust me, you won't be doing 100-200 pushups a day on course.   You   might do 25 pushups every couple of days, if you're lucky.   Depends on your instructors though.   But when I went through basic, no one was doing 100-200 pushups a day.   That was last year!
> 
> Shaun



 :   If you ever join the Infantry you might...

Back in the day we where EASILY over 200 a day - heck I broke 200 a few times during an inspection...


----------



## ZipperHead (2 Oct 2005)

The reason I put your nickname in quotations is simple: you are not in the army, so where do you get off using "army" in your nickname. And we don't have paralegals in the army (that I am aware of). Yes, we have legal officers, but not paralegals. I have been wrong before, so there shouldn't be any surprised looks if I'm wrong again.

You passed the PT test. Let there be much rejoicing!!!! Just so you're aware, the current PT test is woefully inadequate, and is based more on letting people feel good about themselves rather than being an indicator of fitness. If you can get 60 or better on the Cooper's Test (used as part of JTF2 selection), then I would be impressed....

I think disciples is not the word you are meaning to use: *A Disciple (from the Latin discipulus, a pupil) is one who receives instruction from another; a scholar; a learner; especially, a follower who has learned to believe in the truth of the doctrine of his teacher; an adherent in doctrine* Peers, colleagues, pals, sure. But who am I to question a paralegal with my limited edumacation??

Anyway, the point is: if you don't want to do PT, joining the military is probably not a wise move, especially since the powers that be (the CDS, CLS, et al) are on a major PT kick (finally!!!) and anybody who isn't up to the standard will (hopefully) be shown the door.

Al


----------



## tomas (2 Oct 2005)

we did a ton in wainwright. it really sucked but it got me in shape.. and thats what PT is supposed to do.. keep you in shape. A sig op has alot of physical work. as does infantry.. i dont see doing alot of pt a bad thing..

heck  I dont see doing PT in ANY trade a bad thing.


----------



## ZipperHead (2 Oct 2005)

> heck  I dont see doing PT in ANY trade a bad thing.



Now we're getting somewhere!!!!!!

Well said Tomas.


----------



## tomas (2 Oct 2005)

I like going running with the 291ers. its fun


----------



## Jungle (2 Oct 2005)

army_paralegal said:
			
		

> FYI, I passed PT just two weeks ago.
> 
> Me and my disciples have been praticing push-ups for some time. I passed the PT after four tries!
> 
> Besides, some of my disciples heard that in some militaries...


Your disciples ?? Care to explain this one...
You passed after 4 tries eh...?!? I guess those disciples are looking for real Leadership now !!  :


----------



## tomas (2 Oct 2005)

Ya I am wondering about that as well,  what DID you mean?


----------



## KevinB (2 Oct 2005)

Jungle said:
			
		

> Your disciples ?? Care to explain this one...
> You passed after 4 tries eh...?!? I guess those disciples are looking for real Leadership now !!   :



Even the shallow end has an Alpha Male


----------



## tomas (2 Oct 2005)

LOL Kevin, now that is Hillarious.


----------



## army_paralegal (2 Oct 2005)

Jungle said:
			
		

> Your disciples ?? Care to explain this one...
> You passed after 4 tries eh...?!? I guess those disciples are looking for real Leadership now !!   :



We are allowed to take the PT test as many times as is necessary to pass.

You think there should be a maximum limit?


----------



## tomas (2 Oct 2005)

well i dont know if there should be a limit. but I do however think that instead of waisiting the governement money I would make sure you WILL passbefore trying again
I know personally they paid me 78 dollars to travel to peterbrough to do my test.

if they did that four times.... id feel bad.

but thats not the question.. what do you mean by diciples?


----------



## KevinB (2 Oct 2005)

I think Jungle was commenting on your "disciples"...

 The CF entrance test is a farse, it does not give you an adequate idea of what to expect -- AND there should be chinups on it as well.

Secondly your "disciples" heard wrong - pushups are straight backed toes and hands as points of contact.   SOME militaries used to allow females to do bent knee pushups int he 80's - none that I am familair with allow that anymore.


----------



## tomas (2 Oct 2005)

as far as  I know.. ive seen every girl do them straight backed like we did, however during PT sessions you can do them bended knee


----------



## Armymedic (2 Oct 2005)

army_paralegal said:
			
		

> We are allowed to take the PT test as many times as is necessary to pass.
> 
> You think there should be a maximum limit?



Yes, twice. If you fail the first time, they show you the proper technique so in one weeks time you can take the test again.

If you fail the 2nd attempt...see you again in 1 year, bye bye.


----------



## tomas (2 Oct 2005)

Very good thought Army Medic..

Really 19 pushups 19 situps are not many.if you do it 4 times and still fail.. wait till you can do it.. why waste time and money?


----------



## blacktriangle (2 Oct 2005)

All I can say is, you've gone this far. Some of my friends and I would give anything to join at this point, but we have to wait our time. If all that stood in our way was a certain exercise, master that exercise we would...

Don't put up any more mental barriers and get her done.


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (3 Oct 2005)

Tomas said:
			
		

> as far as   I know.. ive seen every girl do them straight backed like we did, however during PT sessions you can do them bended knee



No you can't! I'm a female and have never once done pushups from my knees with the military...I don't know where everyone got that idea from. Just thought I'd clear that up once and for all.


----------



## Lost_Warrior (3 Oct 2005)

> No you can't! I'm a female and have never once done pushups from my knees with the military...I don't know where everyone got that idea from. Just thought I'd clear that up once and for all.



I agree.  Every course I have been on, the girls had to do push ups in the same form as the guys.   All my instructors were Infantry though, and would get a kick out of making us pay (I miss those good ol days..)  so I guess it might depend on your instructors.


----------



## dutchie (3 Oct 2005)

army_paralegal said:
			
		

> We are allowed to take the PT test as many times as is necessary to pass.
> 
> You think there should be a maximum limit?



Like others said - yes:2 attempts. 1 retest, then bye-bye. The test is a complete joke. Anyone who fails that test should be ashamed of themselves. How can you possibly be serious about joining the profession of arms and be so out of shape? Barring the flu, pregnancy, or an injury, you should never fail that test. 

The army is not a weight loss clinic, it's not a fitness centre. You are supposed to show up IN SHAPE. It is not a place to go to get INTO shape. By showing up to a CF fitness test woefully out of shape, you are indicating your lack of suitability to the CF, IMHO.

PT should not be an issue for any recruit. PT to an Army recruit should be merely a test to ensure you have done your job and prepared yourself physically. Obviously you have not.


----------



## dutchie (3 Oct 2005)

2332Piper said:
			
		

> Personally, I think this thread is hilarious.
> 
> army_paralegal, you seem to be asking alot of pushup related questions...why? Weclome to the army, your going to do them.



Kinda like going to MIT and being afraid of math.


----------



## FITSUMO (3 Oct 2005)

this whole tread is funny as h^%%, this must of started as a joke.  But like posted in another thread, if you want to skip push ups I believe its x,triangle, square, square, x on your game controller, you should be OK ( to skip math at MIT its square, square, x,x ( thought ceaser would like to know))

Now, what disciples are you talking about, are you part of that super ninja society? are you the grand koi fish master.

paralegal, if you have identified an area of weakness, there is a cure for that, its called hard work, IE I suck at pull ups, so I try to do 3 everytime I enter or leave my house( the numbers add up).

train hard.


----------



## Forgotten_Hero (3 Oct 2005)

> We are allowed to take the PT test as many times as is necessary to pass.



I think he was pointing out that its a shame that it took you 4 tries to pass that pt test.



			
				Tomas said:
			
		

> well i dont know if there should be a limit. but I do however think that instead of waisiting the governement money I would make sure you WILL passbefore trying again
> I know personally they paid me 78 dollars to travel to peterbrough to do my test.



You know what? In the current application forms, you have to indicate how many pushups you can currently do, among other things. I think they should take harsher actions on those that lie.


----------



## alexpb (3 Oct 2005)

Hmm, i was going to to say that i think you should only get 1 shot at the PT test and its over, because you should be prepared if  you are thinking about joining the CF.

But hmm, perhaps you should be given multiple tries (if you pay for it) but be forced to wait 1 year between each try. Therefore you would know how serious the PT test is and be sure you can pass it.

personally, i only needed 1 test. It wasn't hard at all.

If i failed it i would not come back right away to be retested...especially FOUR times. That's so embarassing.

but to each their own.


----------



## FITSUMO (4 Oct 2005)

heres an idea, when you drop off your application you are shown the correct movements and are told what is expected of you, so that when you show up for the PT test you should pass, if you do not then you get 1 more chance, if you fail again then  you wait 1 year to get to the level that is expected.  I stressed and stressed about the test, in the end it is not that hard, from what I have read and what I saw in the reserves it really does not compare to basic or the job for that matter.  If you want a job in an environment like the CF you should be in good shape and want to get better.  

After reading some of the things paralegal has written I think he is joking, trying to get people stirred up, he has to be.


----------



## alexpb (4 Oct 2005)

I believe he's serious.


----------

